# MOM.Implementation error



## Indygirl71 (Dec 30, 2015)

I recently upgraded to Windows 10. It seemed to be working fine, but after a recent update, I am now getting the following error message upon startup: "Could not load file or assembly 'MOM.Implementation' or one of its dependencies. The system cannot find the file specified." After researching a bit, it seemed that maybe the AMD catalyst was causing the problem. I was going to uninstall and reinstall, but I got the same message when I attempted to uninstall AMD.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It looks you both have the same issue after installing an update in Windows 10, and which may be AMD-related.

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/error-message-after-recent-w10-update.1163039/

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Minnesotaguy (Dec 31, 2015)

I have exactly the same problem after a windows 10 update this morning. Their tech people worked on my laptop
for 4 hours and still didn't get around to dealing with this error message. I'm looking for other assistance here.


----------



## JYS (Jan 14, 2016)

I updated aback in August/September and recently starting having the same issues with the 'MOM.Implementation' and don't have any idea what to do...Help pleease.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A10-5800K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4039 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 5450, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953316 MB, Free - 844811 MB; D: Total - 238472 MB, Free - 225273 MB;
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., A55BM-E
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------

